# CUPS 1.2.1 Printing Problem

## prophecy

Ok,

     So the topic is not very descriptive...  Here is the issue.  When I try to print something I get the following error:

```

client-error-document-format-not-supported 

```

     So, I started to do some investigating and I found that I was supposed to re-emerge everything that went into the /etc/cups directory, so I did and restarted cups and got the same error.  So, I dug deeper.  Lets look at the log file.

```

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Full reload is required.

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 1 types, 0 filters...

W [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] add_banner: Banner "topsecret" ("/usr/share/cups/banners/topsecret") is of an unknown file type - skipping!

W [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] add_banner: Banner "secret" ("/usr/share/cups/banners/secret") is of an unknown file type - skipping!

W [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] add_banner: Banner "confidential" ("/usr/share/cups/banners/confidential") is of an unknown file type - skipping!

W [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] add_banner: Banner "unclassified" ("/usr/share/cups/banners/unclassified") is of an unknown file type - skipping!

W [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] add_banner: Banner "standard" ("/usr/share/cups/banners/standard") is of an unknown file type - skipping!

W [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] add_banner: Banner "classified" ("/usr/share/cups/banners/classified") is of an unknown file type - skipping!

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Full reload complete.

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 0...

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 2...

```

     What I find the most interesting is the line that states that it can only find one type of MIME entry and no filters.  I do not understand this.  I looked at the file and it looks ok.

So, I am thinking that this is the problem with the print job.  I dunno.  When I try to print something this is what appears in the error_log file.

```

E [15/Jun/2006:09:52:05 -0500] Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported: Unsupported format 'application/octet-stream'!

I [15/Jun/2006:09:52:05 -0500] Hint: Do you have the raw file printing rules enabled?

```

----------

## asommer

Just wondering what kind of printer you're printing too?

Do you have more than one printer?  Is it locally connected or networked?

----------

## prophecy

Well,

     I am just using networked printers, like HP 8150 and so on.  I have no locally connected printers.  But I think this is a deeper problem, since the problem seems to appear when the cups daemon is started.

----------

## asommer

Which drivers are you using?  I'm using HP LaserJet Series CUPS v1.1 en for a LaserJet 4100.  Have you tried downloading a PPD file from another site.  

You might try downloading from: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_8150

----------

## prophecy

The printers have ppds from the foomatic package and they are postscript printer that dont even need native drivers (well straight through postscript would work).

But, I am not thinking this is a driver problem.  I think that I say hey, print this postscript file and cupsd says, I dont know what a postscript file is, so I dont know how to handle it.  Ohh well, I will just spit out an error message (as unclear as it is)....

When cupsd loads up it should read in and recognize like 30 or so MIME types and have the appropriate filters for them.

My log files say this is not so.

----------

## asommer

Sorry I just realized I'm running cups-1.1.23. 

Are them some other deps that you're missing?

----------

## prophecy

Well,

    Not that I am aware of.  I mean I type emerge cups and it installed what it needed.  I think this is a read cups bug or something.  I have looked at the mime.types file and there is more than one defined.  it is not reading the file correctly.

----------

## asommer

Sorry I'm out of ideas.  Have you tried asking about it on IRC?  

I guess I don't know as much about Cups as I thought I did.

----------

## prophecy

IRC has no responce to this question.  That is why I have come to the forums.

I also have not been able to find any info online or in the cups forums

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## blake121666

Did you uncomment out the line in /etc/cups/mime.convs:

```
application/octet-stream     application/vnd.cups-raw
```

I think this might be your problem.  For some reason I have to reboot my machine for cups to initialize after changes (not just stop and start cupsd).  I'm not sure why ... but I suggest you do the same.

----------

## prophecy

Well, it did not do any good.  (I did not reboot though.  That seemed wierd)

----------

## blake121666

That *is* weird.  But please do it ... it can't hurt.

----------

## blake121666

Oh, BTW, here is my cupsd.conf for version 1.1.23.  Cups is a *very* persnickety program and it took me way too long to get something working.  Maybe this might help you:

```

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

LogLevel info

MaxLogSize 0

Printcap /etc/printcap

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.1.0/24

</Location>

<Location /printers/hp4500>

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.1.0/24

AuthType None

Allow from All

</Location>

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 192.168.1.0/24

</Location>

Browsing On

BrowseProtocols cups

BrowseOrder Deny,Allow

BrowseAllow from @LOCAL

BrowseAddress 255.255.255.255

Listen *:631

```

----------

## Headrush

 *blake121666 wrote:*   

> That *is* weird.  But please do it ... it can't hurt.

 

So after you set the raw output, the debug log is the EXACT same error?

How are you printing? From what app?

Edit: I think this

```
application/octet-stream     application/vnd.cups-raw
```

should be this

```
application/octet-stream     application/vnd.cups-raw    -
```

You have to uncomment the raw type in /etc/cups/mime.types also.

----------

## prophecy

But...

     I mean, should it not be reading all the avail mime types.  I mean it looks like you are redirecting me to get the raw version printing, but that seems to be a work around.

Justace

----------

## Headrush

 *prophecy wrote:*   

> But...
> 
>      I mean, should it not be reading all the avail mime types.  I mean it looks like you are redirecting me to get the raw version printing, but that seems to be a work around.
> 
> Justace

 

Your dmesg output in your first post shows it is sending an application/octet-stream to cups and that is what it doesn't understand.

Edit: What app or command are you using to print?

----------

## prophecy

```

I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 1 types, 0 filters...

```

The above line is from the cupsd load process listed in /var/log/cups/error_log, not dmesg.

If cupsd can not find an entry for a print job then it defaults to the one it thinks.  I have tried to print from many different places.  

I am currently trying to print from kde 3.5.3 through the cups driver.

I mean, it should be loading more than one type of mime type at program startup.

----------

## Headrush

 *prophecy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> I [15/Jun/2006:09:38:51 -0500] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 1 types, 0 filters...
> ...

 

I realize what you're saying, but I'm suggesting that we tackle 1 error at a time.

Let's start from the beginning, what is the output of:

```
emerge foomatic foomatic-db  foomatic-db-engine foomatic-filters -pv
```

Did you setup the printer manually or using the KDE printer dialog?

----------

## prophecy

Ok...

     Well, printers were setup previously though the kde print dialog.  I am running ~x86 and gcc 4.1.1 with KDE 3.5.3.

```

prophecylaptop ~ # emerge foomatic foomatic-db  foomatic-db-engine foomatic-filters -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-3.0.20060601  USE="foomaticdb ppds" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-20060601  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.20060601  USE="-minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20060601  USE="cups" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

/etc/cups/cupsd.conf

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel debug

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an adminstrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

#    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order allow,deny

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an adminstrator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order allow,deny

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $".

#

```

/etc/cups/mime.types

```

#

# "$Id: mime.types 5402 2006-04-14 19:21:03Z mike $"

#

#   MIME types file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS).

#

#   Copyright 1997-2005 by Easy Software Products.

#

#   These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the

#   property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal

#   copyright law.  Distribution and use rights are outlined in the file

#   "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file.  If this

#   file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products

#   at:

#

#       Attn: CUPS Licensing Information

#       Easy Software Products

#       44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204

#       Hollywood, Maryland 20636 USA

#

#       Voice: (301) 373-9600

#       EMail: cups-info@cups.org

#         WWW: http://www.cups.org

#

########################################################################

#

# Format of Lines:

#

#   super/type rules

#

# "rules" can be any combination of:

#

#   ( expr )            Parenthesis for expression grouping

#   +               Logical AND

#   , or whitespace         Logical OR

#   !               Logical NOT

#   match("pattern")         Pattern match on filename

#   extension            Pattern match on "*.extension"

#   ascii(offset,length)      True if bytes are valid printable ASCII

#               (CR, NL, TAB, BS, 32-126)

#   printable(offset,length)      True if bytes are printable 8-bit chars

#               (CR, NL, TAB, BS, 32-126, 128-254)

#   string(offset,"string")      True if bytes are identical to string

#   istring(offset,"string")      True if bytes are identical to

#                                       case-insensitive string

#   char(offset,value)         True if byte is identical

#   short(offset,value)         True if 16-bit integer is identical

#   int(offset,value)         True if 32-bit integer is identical

#   locale("string")                    True if current locale matches string

#   contains(offset,range,"string")   True if the range contains the string

#

# General Notes:

#

#   MIME type names are case-insensitive.  Internally they are converted

#   to lowercase.  Multiple occurrences of a type will cause the provided

#   rules to be appended to the existing definition.  Type names are sorted

#   in ascending order, so if two types use the same rules to resolve a type

#   (e.g. doc extension for two types), the returned type will be the first

#   type in the sorted list.

#

#   The "printable" rule differs from the "ascii" rule in that it also

#   accepts 8-bit characters in the range 128-255.

#

#   String constants must be surrounded by "" if they contain whitespace.

#   To insert binary data into a string, use the <hex> notation.

#

########################################################################

#

# Application-generated files...

#

#application/msword      doc string(0,<D0CF11E0A1B11AE1>)

application/pdf         pdf string(0,%PDF)

application/postscript      ai eps ps string(0,%!) string(0,<04>%!) \

            contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

            (contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE=POSTSCRIPT") \

             contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = Postscript") \

             contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = PostScript") \

             contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = POSTSCRIPT") \

             (contains(0,1024,<0a>%!) + \

              !contains(0,1024,"ENTER LANGUAGE")))

application/vnd.hp-HPGL      hpgl string(0,<1B>&)\

            string(0,<1B>E<1B>%0B) \

            string(0,<1B>%-1B) string(0,<201B>)\

            string(0,BP;) string(0,IN;) string(0,DF;) \

            string(0,BPINPS;) \

            (contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

             (contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE=HPGL") \

              contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = HPGL")))

########################################################################

#

# Image files...

#

image/gif         gif string(0,GIF87a) string(0,GIF89a)

image/png         png string(0,<89>PNG)

image/jpeg         jpeg jpg jpe string(0,<FFD8FF>) &&\

            (char(3,0xe0) char(3,0xe1) char(3,0xe2) char(3,0xe3)\

             char(3,0xe4) char(3,0xe5) char(3,0xe6) char(3,0xe7)\

             char(3,0xe8) char(3,0xe9) char(3,0xea) char(3,0xeb)\

             char(3,0xec) char(3,0xed) char(3,0xee) char(3,0xef))

image/tiff         tiff tif string(0,MM) string(0,II)

image/x-photocd         pcd string(2048,PCD_IPI)

image/x-portable-anymap      pnm

image/x-portable-bitmap      pbm string(0,P1) string(0,P4)

image/x-portable-graymap   pgm string(0,P2) string(0,P5)

image/x-portable-pixmap      ppm string(0,P3) string(0,P6)

image/x-sgi-rgb         rgb sgi bw icon short(0,474)

image/x-xbitmap         xbm

image/x-xpixmap         xpm ascii(0,1024) + string(3,"XPM")

#image/x-xwindowdump      xwd string(4,<00000007>)

image/x-sun-raster      ras string(0,<59a66a95>)

#image/fpx         fpx

image/x-alias         pix short(8,8) short(8,24)

image/x-bitmap         bmp string(0,BM) && !printable(2,14)

image/x-icon         ico

########################################################################

#

# Text files...

#

application/x-cshell      csh printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\

            (contains(2,80,/csh) contains(2,80,/tcsh))

application/x-perl      pl printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\

            contains(2,80,/perl)

application/x-shell      sh printable(0,1024) + string(0,#!) +\

            (contains(2,80,/bash) contains(2,80,/ksh)\

             contains(2,80,/sh) contains(2,80,/zsh))

application/x-csource      c cxx cpp cc C h hpp \

            printable(0,1024) + \

            (string(0,/*) string(0,//)

             string(0,#include) contains(0,1024,<0a>#include) \

             string(0,#define) contains(0,1024,<0a>#define))

text/html         html htm printable(0,1024) +\

            (istring(0,"<HTML>") istring(0,"<!DOCTYPE"))

text/plain         txt printable(0,1024)

text/css         css

########################################################################

#

# CUPS-specific types...

#

application/vnd.cups-command   string(0,'#CUPS-COMMAND')

application/vnd.cups-form   string(0,"<CUPSFORM>")

application/vnd.cups-pdf

application/vnd.cups-postscript

application/vnd.cups-ppd   ppd string(0,"*PPD-Adobe:")

application/vnd.cups-raster   string(0,"RaSt") string(0,"tSaR")

application/vnd.cups-raw   (string(0,<1B>E) + !string(2,<1B>%0B)) \

            string(0,<1B>@) \

            (contains(0,128,<1B>%-12345X) + \

             (contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE=PCL") \

              contains(0,1024,"LANGUAGE = PCL")))

########################################################################

#

# Raw print file support...

#

# Comment the following type to prevent raw file printing.

#

application/octet-stream

#

# End of "$Id: mime.types 5402 2006-04-14 19:21:03Z mike $".

#

```

/etc/cups/mime.convs

```

#

# "$Id: mime.convs 5402 2006-04-14 19:21:03Z mike $"

#

#   MIME converts file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS).

#

#   Copyright 1997-2005 by Easy Software Products.

#

#   These coded instructions, statements, and computer programs are the

#   property of Easy Software Products and are protected by Federal

#   copyright law.  Distribution and use rights are outlined in the file

#   "LICENSE.txt" which should have been included with this file.  If this

#   file is missing or damaged please contact Easy Software Products

#   at:

#

#       Attn: CUPS Licensing Information

#       Easy Software Products

#       44141 Airport View Drive, Suite 204

#       Hollywood, Maryland 20636 USA

#

#       Voice: (301) 373-9600

#       EMail: cups-info@cups.org

#         WWW: http://www.cups.org

#

########################################################################

#

# Format of Lines:

#

#   source/type destination/type cost filter

#

# General Notes:

#

#   The "cost" field is used to find the least costly filters to run

#   when converting a job file to a printable format.

#

#   All filters *must* accept the standard command-line arguments

#   (job-id, user, title, copies, options, [filename or stdin]) to

#   work with CUPS.

#

########################################################################

#

# PostScript filters

#

application/pdf      application/postscript   33   pdftops

application/postscript   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   pstops

application/vnd.hp-HPGL   application/postscript   66   hpgltops

application/x-cshell   application/postscript   33   texttops

application/x-csource   application/postscript   33   texttops

application/x-perl   application/postscript   33   texttops

application/x-shell   application/postscript   33   texttops

text/plain      application/postscript   33   texttops

text/html      application/postscript   33   texttops

image/gif      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/png      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/jpeg      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/tiff      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-bitmap      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-photocd      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-portable-anymap   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-portable-bitmap   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-portable-graymap application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-portable-pixmap   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-sgi-rgb      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-xbitmap      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-xpixmap      application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

#image/x-xwindowdump   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

image/x-sun-raster   application/vnd.cups-postscript   66   imagetops

########################################################################

#

# Form filter...

#

# This filter does not currently exist, but the file format is defined

# in the IDD and registered with the IANA for future use...

#

#application/vnd.cups-form application/vnd.cups-postscript 33 formtops

########################################################################

#

# Raster filters...

#

image/gif      application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/png      application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/jpeg      application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/tiff      application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-bitmap      application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-photocd      application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-portable-anymap   application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-portable-bitmap   application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-portable-graymap application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-portable-pixmap   application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-sgi-rgb      application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-xbitmap      application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-xpixmap      application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

#image/x-xwindowdump   application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

image/x-sun-raster   application/vnd.cups-raster   100   imagetoraster

# pstoraster is now part of ESP Ghostscript...

#application/vnd.cups-postscript   application/vnd.cups-raster   100   pstoraster

########################################################################

#

# Raw filter...

#

# Uncomment the following filter to allow printing of arbitrary files

# without the -oraw option.

#

application/octet-stream   application/vnd.cups-raw   0   -

#

# End of "$Id: mime.convs 5402 2006-04-14 19:21:03Z mike $".

#

```

----------

## Headrush

Before jumping into this more, did you try using x86 rather than ~x86 versions of foomatic and I'm quessing maybe cups too?

What version of cups are you using?

Can you post your /etc/cups/printers.conf also?

----------

## dexxxter

Has anyone found solution to this problem? I have the same situation...

----------

## dexxxter

Solved by copying /etc/cups/* from my collegue's bsd... trying to find where were the problem

----------

## roguetoad

Wading thru the logs I get more or less the same error. 

This is driving me nuts!

```

D [22/Jul/2006:16:45:52 -0600] [Job 14] printer-uri = "ipp://192.168.1.106:631/printers/Local"

D [22/Jul/2006:16:45:52 -0600] [Job 14] requesting-user-name = "root"

D [22/Jul/2006:16:45:52 -0600] [Job 14] job-name = "Test Page"

E [22/Jul/2006:16:45:52 -0600] [Job 14] Print file was not accepted (Unsupported format 'application/octet-stream'!)!

E [22/Jul/2006:16:45:52 -0600] PID 25992 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/ipp) stopped with status 1!

D [22/Jul/2006:16:45:52 -0600] [Job 14] File 0 is complete.

I [22/Jul/2006:16:45:52 -0600] [Job 14] Backend returned status 1 (failed)

D [22/Jul/2006:16:45:52 -0600] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

I [22/Jul/2006:16:45:52 -0600] Saving printers.conf...

D [22/Jul/2006:16:45:54 -0600] cupsdReadClient: 6 GET /jobs/ HTTP/1.1

```

I'm not much of a coder, but here is a post that seems relevant. Even links to a patch to fix it (for Debian)

[url]

http://www.cups.org/str.php?L1667

[/url]

----------

## roguetoad

Hmm. cups-1.2.2 seems to have ipp working to the extent that it now finds the networked printer. However, it does not print pages correctly. 

I get pages that output things like 

-12345X@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE=PCL3GUI

at the top of the page and the rest is blank. 

Any ideas on what this is?

----------

## roguetoad

Hmm,

not the most elegant solution, but I blitzed cups, hpijs, and all the foomatic packages on both computers, wiped clean the /etc/cups directory and then proceeded to re-emerge everything relevant

In my case it was cups and hplip (replacing hpijs) and ghostscript

Now after changing to Listen *:631 in my cupsd.conf on the server I get ipp printing to work.

I guess it'll work until the next cups update comes along and busts things again

----------

## FabianS

Hi!

I had the exact same problem with the mime types etc.

The solution was a missing link in /etc/cups

In my case it was lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        11 Jan 24  2006 pdftops.conf -> /etc/xpdfrc

linked to a missing file.

Remove it and you are good to go.

Thanks, Fabian

----------

## bbe

I'm having this exact same problem, with bizzare output. Local printing is fine, remote printing is broken. However pdftops.conf links to /etc/xpdfrc which exists on both of my machines.

----------

## jeisom

 *bbe wrote:*   

> I'm having this exact same problem, with bizzare output. Local printing is fine, remote printing is broken. However pdftops.conf links to /etc/xpdfrc which exists on both of my machines.

 

just deleting the link worked for me.  it was linked to /etc/xpdfrc

----------

## bbe

 *jeisom wrote:*   

> just deleting the link worked for me.  it was linked to /etc/xpdfrc

 

I wiped cups from both machines and re-emerged, now there is no link at all on either machine, but printing is still broken from the remote machine.

----------

